# Water kefir vs Milk kefir?



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Can anyone explain the difference to me? Like what you can do with one but not the other? Thanks!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Water kefir. We love adding juice to it and making our own "soda" so to speak. We've had milk kefir and used it in smoothies and just drank it. We like water kefir better.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Water kefir is pretty tasteless without flavorings, like juice, added to it. You cannot use water kefir to bake, make cheese, etc.

Milk kefir can be drained to make cheese, used to make biscuits, etc.

Both are very different to eat/use and each has a different kind of probiotic quality.


----------



## laurajean23 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've kept water kefir in the past (two separate times) and can't keep it alive in my kitchen. It was the first culture I tried, so it didn't die from cross contamination. It was a mystery death.

Now I keep milk kefir which I find to be very easy to keep alive, and kombucha which tastes way better than water kefir in my opinion.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

We had Water Kefir for a while but no matter what I did with it, my family did not like it. However my family loves Milk Kefir in mashed potatoes, smoothies (some not all of them), Kefir in dressings, Kefir in biscuits and baking.... Yes making a Kefir cheese you can spread onto crackers, yummy. There is so much you can do with it. Plus you do not add sugar unless you want to, honey or just vanilla and fruit. I found since I do not drink soda, milk kefir is just our choice.


----------

